# Kholek Conversion



## The Suneater (Feb 22, 2009)

I was considering a Kholek conversion, with the help of a fellow herasy member, he gave me the idea to use a top of a Mordor troll, for the armor, what should the bottom be?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure who Kholek is, but I'm assuming he is a WHF fanatasy character. Is he a dragon ogre?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry Suneater but alot of us dont know who/what Khollek is could you please elaborate and then we might be able to help you.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Dude - check the Painting chaos in 8 weeks thread in my sig  First few posts are some WIP pics of my Kholek conversion.

Just for the record, I used a carnosaur for the lower body, you can buy them seperately from GW mail order as well.

Also on the bitz list for me was the two weapons from an Ogre Tyrant, cut up and stuck together to make the hammer. Other than that I've just got a load of sculpting to do still - I really should get my camera out and get that thread updated with some of my more recent progress!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Critta said:


> Dude - check the Painting chaos in 8 weeks thread in my sig  First few posts are some WIP pics of my Kholek conversion.
> 
> Just for the record, I used a carnosaur for the lower body, you can buy them seperately from GW mail order as well.
> 
> Also on the bitz list for me was the two weapons from an Ogre Tyrant, cut up and stuck together to make the hammer. Other than that I've just got a load of sculpting to do still - I really should get my camera out and get that thread updated with some of my more recent progress!


I'm going to hunt you down at the Great devourer and have at look at this army.

So he is a dragon ogre then.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

He is that chaos charater Khloek suneater he is a fully armoured dragon ogre shaggoth with a shooting attack which is strength 6 he ispretty awesome. if im right about the character a mordor trolls features will be to small he is a massive monster the fluff says he is taller than city walls. its probaly best to buy the shaggoth model and then model the armour some how green stuff or card it will be hard though


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Dude - check the link in my sig. The normal shaggoth model isn't as big as a city wall, so using that still doesn't really keep it to the fluff.

If you'd checked the link in my sig as I said in my last post, you'd see that a carnosaur & mordor troll comes out just a little bit bigger than a normal shaggoth, I decided that was probably best that going silly and making a model which was the size of a medium sized piece of terrain 

Whatever option you take, there'll probably still be a load of conversion work to do to add armour and this will be horribly time consuming!


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

humakt said:


> I'm going to hunt you down at the Great devourer and have at look at this army.
> 
> So he is a dragon ogre then.


It's very seckseh, trust me!

Hunt me down as well dude, I want to see if you are more exciting than a dead frog!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

humakt said:


> I'm going to hunt you down at the Great devourer and have at look at this army.
> 
> So he is a dragon ogre then.


Yeah, pretty much he's the biggest of the Shaggoths still alive and active according to the fluff.

I'll look forward to saying hello at the Great Devourer, although I'm not sure what the quality of painting on my army is going to be, as it's been somewhat of a rush job


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd start with the Shaggoth model, I think. Rather than actually do any heavy cutting on the thing, I'd just sculpt the armor with green stuff-- it's a big enough model that making some slabs of green stuff shouldn't be too difficult. I'd take the greataxe's axe bit off, and replace it with...something more mace-like. After perusing the last complete catalog of bitz GW put out that was worth a damn, I can't for the life of me find anything worthwhile though. If you can scare up a Chaos Dreadnought hammer arm, the hammer might do the trick, though.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The 1-handed hammer head from the Ogre Tyrant works nicely for mine, if you were basing it from a shaggoth you could probably get away with a straight swap from the axe head to the hammer head and it'd work nicely.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Critta said:


> Dude - check the link in my sig. The normal shaggoth model isn't as big as a city wall, so using that still doesn't really keep it to the fluff.QUOTE]
> 
> yeah but this guy is the biggest of the shaggoths. and im not say sculpt to actual size!!! i saw your sig it does look good but i still think the mordor trolls features are too small


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

It's a fair cop I suppose, I am however intending to expand the head a bit when I get a chance with some greenstuff, adding horns, beard and hair and adding a bit more detail to the helmet whilst changing the shape slightly so it looks more shaggoth-ish.

If anyone did decide they wanted to do a proper sized one, one of the guys in my local store was talking about doing one with a Muhmak and an action man. Personally, if I'd wanted to do him bigger I'd probably have had a thought about using some kind of large dinosaur toy and maybe a giant or similar torso.


----------



## SonofOrar3895 (Mar 29, 2009)

The Suneater said:


> to use a top of a Mordor troll, for the armor, what should the bottom be?


This is a really good idea, I suggest something like a carnosaur (with no head obviously) might be big enough, failing that I would really know what to say....


----------



## SonofOrar3895 (Mar 29, 2009)

Critta, this guy at your local store.....

IS HE ON PHOROSENE? SERIOuSLY WTF!


----------



## SonofOrar3895 (Mar 29, 2009)

Although im just using green stuff and the shaggoth model, i checked the Chaos Dreadnought hammer it's too small...

Any suggestions?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Why not use a dragon body. Aren't they pretty big compared to other minis? And a Bloodthirster top.


----------

